# Puppy humping pillow



## tuneball (Sep 24, 2008)

I keep a pillow in the kennel and my 12 week old male puppy likes to hump it, should I let him or should I take the pillow away? Just wondering.

Thanks


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

He will out grow it. My chihuahua is 4 months old tomorrow and is starting to hump things. He really likes his pink pig.


----------



## kkcakes (Oct 9, 2008)

i wouldnt keep the pillow, because your dog might begin to think it is okay to hump things, and might associate that pillow with the rest, making him a pillow humping machine.! lol


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Pillow? I would not consider keeping a pillow in the crate he can suffocate! I'd get him a these kind of pads (Premium Plush Pads), put the pad in a pillow case then wrap it with a fleece blanket 

http://www.jbpet.com/J-B-Premium-Plush-Pad,633.html


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

you can take the pillow away but he will hump other things when he's out playing. It is just a fase he's going threw. If it bothers you, you can tell him no when he humps or redirect him with other things.


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

I would gently redirect him to another activity. Don't make a big deal about it. I think it's a habit you probably don't want him to get into for life 

Our pups humping was significantly reduced after his operation, but that wasn't until he was six months old. Before that he was a humpin' machine - even the cats weren't safe!


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ I can't wait for Bailey's operation. Though he mostly likes to try to hump other dogs, not toys. 

Anyway, I would consider gently redirecting, as suggested above. I mean, I do try not to be uptight about it, and I know it's normal behavior, but I also have a friend whose family dog is waaay to attached to a favorite "toy."


----------

